# World's tallest building to be built on Karachi island: Musharraf



## Owais

*World's tallest building to be built on Karachi island: Musharraf *
KARACHI: President General Pervez Musharraf has announced to build world's tallest building on Karachi-connected island while the mega project of northern by-pass will be inaugurated next month.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of Bagh-e-Ibn-e-Qasim constructed on 130 acres, he praised Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad for taking personal interest in completing the project. 

Among others Sindh Governor Isratul Ebad, Sindh CM Arbab Rahim, CIty Nazim Mustafa Kamal, and provincial ministers were also present. Musharraf added that Ebad along Rahim and Kamal has turned Karachi city into parks city.

He annonced to support K-4 project designed to provide 100 million gallons of additional water for Karachi while provision of drinking water will be made sure, saying new projects to resolve issues pertaining to electricity, traffic, and cleanliness are in pipeline.

He asked environmentalists not to criticise the development projects, saying trees will be choped and sea-life disturbed since it is inevitable as consequence of such projects. He assured that new trees in double quantity will be planted later.

He announced to donate Rs2 million for labourers involved in constructing the Bagh-e-Ibn-e-Qasim, saying that 70 thousand plots were sold to poor people in Malir Development scheme and Taiser Town on low prices.

Thanking President Musharraf for taking personal interest in all Karachi projects, Ebad announced to build a resort on 800 acres near Manghopir and picnic spots alongside Malir canal.

http://geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=2740&param=1


----------



## Janbaz

Awesome. It will make us so proud!:flag: :flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Thunder

Pics, pics, pics


----------



## pilot_dude

LIKE TALLER THAN THE EMPIRE STATE BUILDING!!! VERY NICE! I LIKE IT!! BY WHEN WILL IT BE MADE?? DETAILS DETAILS! AND LIKKE THUNDER SAID pics, pics, pics!


----------



## Adux

Empire State building is not the tallest in the world, It used to be in 1940's maybe. Presently Petronas is the tallest building in the world. Shanghai and Duabi are in the running for the worlds tallest building, Mushraff will have to wait for those people to complelte, so he can set himself a challenge.

Time to call PM Manmohan Singh


----------



## niaz

Adux said:


> Empire State building is not the tallest in the world, It used to be in 1940's maybe. Presently Petronas is the tallest building in the world. Shanghai and Duabi are in the running for the worlds tallest building, Mushraff will have to wait for those people to complelte, so he can set himself a challenge.
> 
> Time to call PM Manmohan Singh




Think this time Mushy is talking beyond his depth. Currently Shangai ( can't remember Chinese name) at 1380 feet ( 420 meters) is suppposed to be the tallest buliding in the world followed closely by a building in Tawain and by Petronas Tower both more than 1200 ft high.

Dubai tower ( Burj al Alam, Dubai) is under construction; they are not disclosing actual height because Dubai would like to keep the tallist building record as long as possible. ( some say it will be 800 meters !!!!). Karachi may have tallest buliding in the subcontinent; but in the world !!! nothing but wishful thinking.

Sorry guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pilot_dude

WHO CARES, PAK RULES.


----------



## Adux

Proposed Towers 

Sumida Tower (613.5m) has been proposed in Sumida, Tokyo, Japan. If completed, it will be the tallest free standing structure in the world, overthrowing the CN Tower. It is planned to be finished by 2011.1 
Noida Tower (750m) is being built in small metro city of Delhi's NCR. It will be the second tallest building in the world when completed in 2013 (depending on the final height of Burj Dubai). 
Golden Triangle City Centre(GTCC) are four 140-floored skyscrapers under development in the commercial metro hub of Gurgaon in NCT, to be taller than Taipei 101.The project is approved by the State Government and is under recognition by Airport Authority of India.It is sure that the buildings will be built by 2010. 
Proposed "Murjan Tower" in Manama on the tiny Island of Bahrain is going to be 1,022 meters (3,353 ft) in height. The Murjan Tower is being designed by Danish firm Henning Larsens Tegnestue A/S and comprises 200 floors. If built, it will become world's tallest building, surpassing the proposed Mubarak Tower in nearby Kuwait City. 
The proposed Mubarak al-Kabir Tower in Madinat al-Hareer (City Of Silk), (Kuwait) is going to be 1,001 m (3,284 ft) in height. Taller than the upcoming Solar Tower (in NSW, Australia) by 1 meter only. There are further plans to push the tower into even greater heights as most investments will go into making this structure the tallest tower in the world. 
The proposed Solar Tower in Buronga, New South Wales, Australia would be 1,000 m (3,281 ft) tall. Engineering feasibility has been demonstrated to the satisfaction of consulting engineers, but financial viability remains questionable. 
Near Fuento el Fresno in Spain, the construction of a 750 metre tall solar tower is planned. If it will be built as planned, it will be nearly twice as tall as today's tallest structure in the European Union, the Belmont TV Mast. 
Burj Dubai in Dubai, UAE is a 808 m (2,651 ft) skyscraper currently under construction in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Designed to be completed around 2009, this would put it at the number one spot in all four of CTBUH's categories, as well as make it the tallest manmade structure of any kind in history. 
The proposed Center of India Tower in Katangi, India would be a 677 m (2,222 ft) skyscraper with 224 stories. It has been planned to be built in 2008. Upon completion, the building will have the largest gross floor area in the world; approx. 30 million sq. feet. [2] 
The 610 m 2000 ft Chicago Spire (formerly Fordham Spire) would surpass the Sears Tower as the tallest tower in Chicago as well as North America. The building would have 150 stories as well as a top floor height of 2000 ft.[3] The project was given new life when Garrett Kelleher, executive chairman of Shelbourne Development Ltd & the Shelbourne Group acquired the land in July 2006 with plans to fully fund the development of the project. The building is planned to break ground sometime in early 2007 with completion expected in late 2010. 
The 492 m (1,614 ft; roof height) Shanghai World Financial Center in Shanghai, People's Republic of China has proposed completion in 2008, but has been delayed by evaluation of soil stability. A competing on-going project for the world's tallest is the 474 m (1,555 ft) Union Square Phase 7 in Hong Kong, also scheduled for completion in 2009. This would make either building the tallest under categories 2 and 3 by the CTBUH. 
The Freedom Tower of the new World Trade Center in New York City will reach 1,776 ft (541.3 metres) to its spire and about 1,368 ft (417 m) to its roof. This would make it the tallest building under categories 1 and 4 by the CTBUH, if no other record-breakers have been built by its completion date (currently at 2012).[citation needed] 
Port Tower Complex Karachi Port Trust is taking on a Rs. 20 billion project, the Port Tower Complex, is said to be 593 metres (1,947ft) high 1. 1947 is the independence year of Pakistan. It should be finished within six years. It will comprise a hotel, a shopping center, and an Expo center. Integrating into Karachi&#8217;s skyline, the main feature of the venture shall be a revolving restaurant, a viewing gallery offering a panoramic view of the coastline and the city. The Tower is planned to be located at the Clifton shoreline. When completed it will be the tallest building in Pakistan and the 2nd tallest building in the world, first being Burj Dubai. 
The new Guangdong TV Tower at Guangzhou, People's Republic of China may also become one of the world's tallest structures. 
Construction was scheduled to begin in 2006 on the now cancelled Strait of Messina Bridge. The bridge would have become the largest suspension bridge as well as the tallest. The proposed height of the two towers at 382.6 metres, is taller than the current record holder, the Millau Viaduct in France (341 metres).[citation needed] 
There are some plans for a 609.6 metre high free-standing TV tower at Bayonne, New Jersey. 
During the Russian October Revolution of 1917, Vladimir Tatlin had designed a structure named The Monument to the Third International to become the international center of the Komintern. Better known as the Tatlin Tower, the stucture would have risen 400 meters into the air. For the time, it would have been by far the tallest building in the world. The Russian Civil War stopped the project from continuing, due to lack of resources and time. Later, the Stalinist doctrine of "Socialism in One Country" and the abolishment of the Komintern made the plan for an international center to communism of no use to the Stalinist bureaucracy of the USSR. 
Proposed Incheon Tower would become the tallest building in Korea at 640m. 
A tower has been proposed for London and if it is approved it will be 1500.00 metres tall, which would make it the tallest building in the world, as it would be nearly three times the current Taipei Tower. It will contain 41000 flats with 500 floors. [4]


----------



## Adux

niaz said:


> Think this time Mushy is talking beyond his depth. Currently Shangai ( can't remember Chinese name) at 1380 feet ( 420 meters) is suppposed to be the tallest buliding in the world followed closely by a building in Tawain and by Petronas Tower both more than 1200 ft high.
> 
> Dubai tower ( Burj al Alam, Dubai) is under construction; they are not disclosing actual height because Dubai would like to keep the tallist building record as long as possible. ( some say it will be 800 meters !!!!). Karachi may have tallest buliding in the subcontinent; but in the world !!! nothing but wishful thinking.
> 
> Sorry guys.


Tallest tower in the world is more than 502 Taipei Towers in Taiwan
followed by Sears towers in US and the Petronas in Malaysia.

Construction of a tower in delhi with 750 m has already started, BurjDubai is 800m tall, Chinese are finding it hard to build more that 650meters cuz of soft mud in shanghai
There are lot of news peices on karachi towers, at 593, dont see where he can get the funding


----------



## Neo

February 28, 2007 
*Karachi to get one of worldÃ¢â¬â¢s tallest towers*

KARACHI, Feb 27: President Pervez Musharraf has said that one of the tallest buildings of the world is planned to be constructed in Karachi.

He was speaking at the inaugural ceremony of Bagh Ibne Qasim here on Tuesday night.

The president referred to the project pertaining to the beach and islands' development and said this would be a mega project of international standard, adding that for this the land would be reclaimed from the sea and Ã¢â¬Åwe hope that in the centre of this project there will be a *building 1,947 feet high.*

He said with development projects like these, Karachi would attain a higher stature in the world.

The president said a three-year elevated expressway project would be launched on Sharea Faisal, adding that there was a mass transit project from Sohrab Goth to Keamari and the elevated train service would also be initiated in five sectors.Ã¢â¬â-APP

http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/28/top1.htm

No pics available yet.


----------



## HASEEB66

Owais said:


> *World's tallest building to be built on Karachi island: Musharraf *
> KARACHI: President General Pervez Musharraf has announced to build world's tallest building on Karachi-connected island while the mega project of northern by-pass will be inaugurated next month.



non sense other links say one of the tallest buildings not the tallest and mushy also said hope so it is in proposal not sure...khi also has the second highest fountain of the world in that sea view area...we hear good things like this but they happen one in 10 and we hoipe this one is one in 10


----------



## HASEEB66

> There are lot of news peices on karachi towers, at 593, dont see where he can get the funding



its private investment, not coming from his own pocket but i wonder where the 450 million pounds receipts from surrey palace in uk went..may be he is using that money  
motorways were also built by private investment, all tall buildings like mcb tower and habib bank on ii chundrigar road are private just like canary wharf in london (hsbc tower & barclays tower)
when the government was investing
on an international airport in sialkot(city of footballs) the sialkot chamber of commerce said the government does not need to fund we will fund the airport ourselves and they did so..


----------



## Moin91

Oo bhai!! musharraf say bolo kay pahlay apna defence to strong karley phir banana World Tallest Building !! hamara navy strength itni kamzoor hay to phir musharraf ko chaheye kay woo yay paisa navy ki stength ko strong karnay per laga dey 
Thanks.

i want to asked to anyone on what island world tallest building made ????
reply plzz

konsay island per banay gi yay building ??


----------



## EagleEyes

I just have to say. Damn!!

Is this an attempt from Musharraf to be the most successful President in the history of Pakistan to contribute to Pakistan so well? Hmm...


----------



## pilot_dude

Security is gonna have to be dam tight in and especially around the building.....especially the airport to prvent another 9/11....


----------



## HASEEB66

Karnal.Moin said:


> Oo bhai!! musharraf say bolo kay pahlay apna defence to strong karley phir banana World Tallest Building !! hamara navy strength itni kamzoor hay to phir musharraf ko chaheye kay woo yay paisa navy ki stength ko strong karnay per laga dey
> Thanks.
> 
> i want to asked to anyone on what island world tallest building made ????
> reply plzz
> 
> konsay island per banay gi yay building ??



navy ke liyey gwadar mein long term plan hai gwadar mein navy base bane ga aur india ke reach se bahar oo jaye ga..long term plan hai un ke damagh mein woh c...... nahin hain...economy,image,internal harmony,people well being yeh sab bhe utna he zaroori hai..navy defense theek rahey gaa fiker mat kero pakistan india ka budget match nahin kersakta..missile detterence is good enough for attacka nd defense..
this is a centru for geo politics...musharraf apne jab se paisa nahuin de raha dwefence he bunate rahey aur loag bhjookey mar gaye tu kiya faida..mushy apne jaib se nahin de raha paisa american construction group ne sea view pe sky scrapper bunane ka proposal diya tha leiken unko nahin mila kyuin ke seaview apartments nahin kahreed sakte sare..leiken parts mein buna rahey hain..( CREEK CITY ) near dha golf course ,creek club and sha school for o & a levels..


----------



## Bull

It will give Pakistan some badly needed good publicity.


----------



## Goodperson

Its good thing we need much more such news from Pakistan here is the image of proposed building it looks impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janbaz

Damn good looking structure. Can't wait before it is finished so when i go in 2011 after High School etc. i can see it besides the World Cup!


----------



## melb4aust

This is magneficient, cant believe that, they are going for the similar structure of Palm island if not the same. 

It will be one of the icon building to represent Pakistan in future.

Yeah, one question what kind of building is it gonna be commercial or business or.... obviously it cant be residential?


----------



## Neo

Goodperson said:


> Its good thing we need much more such news from Pakistan here is the image of proposed building it looks impressive.



Man, thats a beauty!
Makes me wanna go back and live in Karachi!
:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## HASEEB66

mashallah i can't believe my eyes when will it be completed 2011? and what world cup is happening in 2011..cricket?


----------



## Awesome

This has been in the works for a very long time.

The Karachi Port Tower was planned for 1900 when it was scrapped last year, and I think the same plan transformed into this. It will be 4th largest when its done, IMO.


----------



## EagleEyes

Asim, i thought the design of the port tower was changed. It still shows the old model if i am not wrong.


----------



## Contrarian

Could some1 please inform me, a couple of months back i read a report in TOI that Haryana Govt planned to make the worlds talles building in Gurgaon.


----------



## Neo

I believe Delhi is to get India's tallest tower in Noida.


----------



## Contrarian

Neo said:


> I believe Delhi is to get India's tallest tower in Noida.



Dunno man, i read in TOI, that it was Gurgaon. In anycase, Noida is not in Delhi, neither is Gurgaon. They come under NCR(National Capital Region). That is they are not technically in Delhi, but you can call it as an extension of Delhi itself. They are on Delhi's border. They are markedly different from UP and Haryana in which they are. They are very modern, like Delhi, have superb connectivity. Infact today itself 2 new flyovers opened between Delhi and Gurgaon. 

These are the two places that Delhi government wanted to develop so as to reduce the burden of population in Delhi. They wanted to make them as a buffer zone between Delhi and India, lol. They wanted that Delhi should be the working capital, while people would live in Gurgaon and Noida. But the other way happened. All the malls, call centres, all the Company headquarters are there in Gurgaon and Noida, with the sexiest girls, and people go to work there from Delhi. LOL.

Though now things are going back, corporates are again basing themselves in Delhi.
So people confuse these places to be Delhi itself. They practically are anyways. But credit, if the talles building is built, would goto UP(Noida) and Haryana(Gurgaon) if it is made there.

Whew...big lecture on NCR!!

Now...the best thing.... Gurgaon and Noida are overflowing with discs and pubs baby. They arent made to shut down at 1 or 2am like Delhi, no fcking limitations on alcohol, plenty of it everywhere. Though realising that Delhi was losing revenue cuz of this, now all pubs n discs in Delhi can stay open all night. 

hehe...i invite all you guys should come here


----------



## Janbaz

*The battle for the biggest and the best *

The war of superlatives is a cruel joke for the masses

By Kamal Siddiqi Editor Reporting

KARACHI: Earlier this week, our president informed us that the world&#8217;s tallest building would be built on an island off the coast of Karachi. While the details of this unique project have not been released as yet, it is believed that this building will add to the stature of the country and will be a testament to the present wise and able leadership we are bestowed with. 

For some reason, Pakistan seems to have the best and biggest of many things and yet people continue to be ungrateful. For example, we were told that the Karachi Port Trust had spent public funds to build a fountain, which was touted as the highest fountain in the world, at a cost of Rs225 million. 

The KPT may be unable to respond effectively to an oil spill which led to irreparable damage to our eco-system in 2003. It may still not have put in place a system to effectively check the spread of oil and a plan to deal with the recurrence of such an incident. But the KPT has built the world&#8217;s highest fountain (which is now the second highest fountain for some reason) and has grand plans to build towers, plazas, entertainment complexes and much more. 

Operators may complain that the KPT runs a port that is inefficient and where corruption is endemic. But the KPT does have a lot to its credit. It has cleared vast tracts of mangroves to build an officers colony. It has funded an underpass which regularly gets flooded but no one is held accountable for this. The accommodation that the KPT offers to its junior staff may be crumbling. But the KPT does have plans for projects on a BOT basis with the private sector.

Development, our president tells us, comes at a price. He says that people may have objections to the fact that hundreds of trees were cut down to make way for flyovers, underpasses, bypasses and overhead bridges. The General says that we will not let such objections come in the way of development. And so it is.

It is the superlatives that steal the show. Governor Sindh informs us that the Bagh-e-Ibn-e-Qasim is the &#8220;largest park in Asia.&#8221; Last year, the President approved the launch of a bullet train which would run between Rawalpindi and Lahore at a speed of 250 kmph (the fastest possibly in Asia?). 

If that is not all, we have one of the fastest growing economies in the world. The best performing markets in the region and the most impressive record at eradicating poverty as within one year we &#8220;changed&#8221; our figures with the result that suddenly millions of people were no more under the poverty line, according to our official statisticians. 

But then, why are the people upset? There may be some reasons, which we can only talk about briefly lest we spoil the mood of this piece. Pakistan may be the only country in the world where the number of illiterates continues to increase in real terms. Poverty continues to rise in real terms as well. Our literacy rate is the lowest in South Asia. Our health and social indicators one of the worst in the region, with the possible exception of Afghanistan. Our corruption figures are also very depressing. 

And yet these numbers mean nothing to the people. What they do know, however, is that the price of flour has gone up. A naan which was available for Rs1 in 1999 is now priced at Rs4. The price of milk has risen despite the government&#8217;s best intentions. The price of essential commodities has risen in the past five years by an average of about 50&#37;. 

The rises are staggering in other areas as well. Real estate prices have risen several fold, which in turn has put pressure on rentals. The cost of durables has also recorded a remarkable rise. 

At the same time, crime has increased manifold in both cities and rural areas. In Lahore, for example, the number of FIRs registered has risen five-fold in three years. This despite the fact that most crime in Pakistan goes unreported. 

Crime against women, minorities, children, and other disadvantaged classes has also increased. Theft, burglaries and street crime have also gone up by leaps and bounds (forgive the expression). At the same time, the government&#8217;s expenditure on law and order has risen as well. However, this has not had the desired effect.

Governance continues to be an issue for a leadership that had a single agenda of good governance when it took over. Disputes between provinces and the centre are settled by force and not consensus. More recently, the federal government leased out two islands off the coast of Karachi to a Dubai-based firm without consulting the Sindh government. When people protested and the Sindh government objected, the President brushed it aside in the name of development.

Billions are being poured into high-profile projects. But the infrastructure is crumbling. In main cities like Karachi and Lahore, the water supply system has almost collapsed. Sewerage overflowing onto roads is a common sight. Garbage dumps in the middle of busy urban areas are also very familiar. As are potholes on roads, pavements that do not exist and power lines that snap regularly. We don&#8217;t have funds to pay teachers salaries but the minister of education sanctions millions for his official car. We don&#8217;t have money to put policemen on the streets for patrolling but senior police officials are able to get ten guards to protect them. We don&#8217;t have a proper public transport system but there are jets available for our leaders to fly across the world. 

The railways ministry launches new train services, unmindful of the fact that this delays the scheduled services by several hours. We are building towers in our hospitals despite the fact that money is needed to treat patients and refurbish facilities that already exist. The government is so pro-development that it is willing to look the other way while the city government in Karachi works at leasing out a famous park - the Kidney Hill park - to a private party to turn it into a commercial area. 

In the final analysis, one can say that we may be the biggest and the best in many things, but one needs to also understand that we need to be just good and bearable in others as well. Wonder when that is going to happen.

The News.
http://thenews.jang.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=45355


----------



## EagleEyes

Same?


----------



## Janbaz

WebMaster said:


> Same?



Nope, Hotel under construction in Islamabad by a British Company. Called Centrius or something similar. It is pretty big too!


----------



## Neo

*Emaar's Karachi island projects reaching groundbreaking stage*
BY HASEEB HAIDER 

24 March 2007 

ABU DHABI Ã¢â¬â Pakistan on Thursday conferred its highest civilan award Sitara-i-Quaid-e-Azam on Mohammed Ali Alabbar, Director General of the Dubai Department of Economic Development and Chairman of Emaar Properties, while Arif Masood Naqvi, Vice-Chairman of Abraaj Capital was conferred with Sitara-e-Imtiaz.

Both the awards were presented by the Pakistan Ambassador to the UAE, Ahsan Ullah Khan at the embassy premises on Friday evening on the occasion of country's 67th National Day. 

Alabbar while talking to reporters said that his company's two mega multi-billion US dollar Island development projects in Pakistan's financial capital Karachi, are going into ground breaking phase shortly. "The two projects of Bundal and Buddo Islands are the largest in company's portfolio and we are proud of these developments which would be really huge in size. We are developing two self contained cities with mixed use developments, spreading over 30,000 acres," he said. 

Alabbar, who was last year awarded by the Moroccan King with country's civilian award praised the government of Pakistan for conferring its award. Sitara-e-Imtiaz is conferred on foreign nationals in recognition to their services to that country. About the Bundal and Buddo Islands developments, Mohammed Alabbar said these projects would include residential, commercial towers, shopping malls, medical facilities, schools, apart from creation of civic infrastructure. To a question, on the size of investment involved in the projects, Alabbar said: The amount is really huge, which would be revealed after the details of the projects are finalised with Port Qasim Authority (PQA). When asked what rate of return on investment he is seeking in Pakistan, Alabbar said : "Investments in Pakistan are not being made for profits. We have special relationship with the people and the government of Pakistan and historic ties so it is part of our strategy to boost our investments there."

He lauded the economic reforms in Pakistan, business doing environment and the attitude towards UAE investors in the country. " Our political relations are excellent which can be gauged in our business activities. The staff strength of Emaar in Pakistan is around 300 people. According to citation readout on the occasion, Emaar has already energised the Pakistani economy with development projects worth $2.4 billion. Emaar has unveiled its first master planned community in the country Ã¢â¬â Canyon Views in Islamabad. The company has also announced the highlands project in Islamabad and Crescent Bay in Karachi. It has also signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Port Qasim Authority for a mixed-use land development comprising residential, retail, commercial and hospitality components. 

Apart from creating new jobs opportunities for Pakistanis, the projects will support ancilliary industries and strengthen foreign investment inflow into the country. Arif Masud Naqvi Vice-Chairman of Dubai based Abraaj Capital said that Pakistan is a country of enormous business potential, and investors are comfortable and see opportunity rather than risk. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...h/business_March657.xml&section=business&col=


----------



## Moin91

When will port tower on karachi island starts construction ? anyone know's ?


----------



## ahsonkhan

well this is the world 10th tallest building 
this building 117 stories high its located in karachi,Pakistan

The Port Tower is a building planned for Karachi, the financial capital of Pakistan, with the collaboration of local and foreign investors, in association with the Karachi Port Trust. When completed, the new structure will be 1,947 ft (593 m)[1] high. The height of the tower has a special significance - it represents the independence year of Pakistan which is the year 1947.

The new tower is part of a complex which will be constructed on artificial islands in the shape of symbols found on the flag of Pakistan - a crescent and a star. It will consist of a hotel and a shopping center, as well as an extensive area to host large-scale expositions. Integrating into Karachi&#8217;s skyline, main features of the venture will include a revolving restaurant and a viewing gallery offering a panoramic view of the coastline and the city. The construction site planned for this building is located along the Clifton shoreline of the crescent-shaped island. When completed, the Port Tower will be the tallest building in the country.

The Port Tower will be developed on a 10 acre waterfront site, off the Mai Kolachi expressway called the Karachi Waterfront. It has been designed by an international team of architects, led by the world&#8217;s fourth largest architectural practice, Aedas. Consortium partners MM Pakistan and Mott MacDonald would provide engineering services and architectural support expertise.

The tower would provide world class office space with residential, conference, performance, retail, restaurant, and support facilities.

President General Pervez Musharraf is likely to perform ground-breaking of Rs 20 billion(&#8364; 280 million) Port Tower project in June, considered to be amongst 10-tallest buildings of the world.

"Our preparations are in full swing and it is hoped that the President will perform the ground-breaking of the tower in June," an official in the ministry of ports and shipping told Business Recorder.

He said it would be a landmark project in Karachi with world class recreational facilities and the 1,400 feet (430 m) high Port Tower with commercial-cum-recreational centre will rise at the skyline on the Clifton beach, he added.

The official said the main features of the venture would be a commercial complex, residential estate, recreational facilities and a viewing gallery offering a panoramic view of the coastline and the city.

The monument - believed to be amongst the 10 tallest buildings of the world - would be completed in a period of six years.

The complex would have speedy lifts for the visitors to have a bird's-eye view of the city from a revolving restaurant at its top.

The total 90 acre land required for the project would be made available through reclamation of the sea, the official said.

It is learnt that the Karachi Port Trust would contribute Rs 3.16 billion(&#8364; 44.2 million) in the shape of 30 acre land for the tower and the Expo Centre, 30.5 acre land for low-rise residential complex, 21.5 acres for high-rise complex and 15.8 acres for shopping area and hotel.

The low-rise residential complex would comprise 75 units of 4,500 sq ft (420 m&#178 each, while the high-rise complex would have A and B categories of apartments.

The authorities believe the mega project would generate huge employment opportunities, as some 40,000 workers, along with 137 industries would remain associated with the project for six years


----------



## Zyxius

General.Moin said:


> When will port tower on karachi island starts construction ? anyone know's ?



Gentlemen,

I'm sorry to say that there isn't going to be such a project taking place. I was directly involved in this project so I know of the details FIRST HAND.

The company to whom this project was given was called ePlanet Pakistan run by Navaid Yusuf. Their office was on the 1st floor of Park Towers in Clifton until roughly two years ago when they were closed down because they couldn't pay the bills. 

Strange story behind this project.....they had come to terms with a company without verifying if they had the financial wherewithal to pull this off. They were fooled by Asad Jamal's ePlanet based in California which is actually a huge company whose subsidiary ePlanet Pakistan made a mockery of both its own name, and our system. ePlanet basically got the deal through some government hook ups and then turned around to people with money and said, "hey, we have this project and will manage it. If you invest, you get 50&#37; of the profit and we take 50%". This formula works if the figures are more realistic, the company has a background and credibility in the field, and the project involved is realistic in the local environment. This project/company was lacking in all of these factors...it did not have any credibility in this field or background...the CEO was a former junior economist at a Bank in the Gulf and didn't know cement from steel or DHA from MBA. They were greedy and were demanding too much money because they were too confident of their powerful connections and the sweetness of their deal. The project being proposed bafflingly unrealistic:

A company with no back ground of relevant leadership was going to reclaim hundreds of acres of sea front land in Karachi against all political odds, and on top of that build a tower larger than had ever been built in Pakistan with technology, labor, machinery, materials and everything being imported from abroad since such a tall tower requires special concrete, steel, glass, and other materials. They expected people to hand them over US$ 200 million and let them just do their thing for 10 years and occasionally send them their profits in the mail. Its just absolutely ridiculous.

This company was also given 10 acres in DHA Karachi for which it was supposed to make payments on a very VERY concessional deal. They failed to make those payments and the plot was taken away from them. They then filed a case against the DHA and the legal process took over from there where it likely remains.

Coming back to this 1,947' tower. It will never be built...period! The company that was supposed to do it turned out to be a fraud and today it is no longer feasible with the prices of materials, oil and other critical factors that made this project profitable. Let us leave aside the issue of reclaiming sea-front land in Clifton where as we all know there are plenty of government and private entities that will take them to court to stop this project....even if by some miracle it did actually take off with a new financier. 

Mega projects like this only take place in countries where one can reasonably be expected to take a 5-10 year view without being ridiculed by one's investors as being naive. This project is grossly naive and ambitious and ignores the realities of Pakistan.

What is most striking is that even after all of this fraud and destruction of confidence and goodwill in Pakistan, Mr Musharraf has allowed his son, Bilal Musharraf to go and work for this company as their Deputy Managing Director. Not only that, but government connections and our ambassador was used to arrange meetings with people like Prince Waleed so that this company can pitch yet more brilliant projects for Pakistan and elsewhere. I just don't understand why our President couldn't stay away from this company.


----------



## opinion786

The building will be built insha-ALLAH as its a project of KPT. The previous company may have run away. But, it was not their project as they were only the constructors. The KPT will have it built with some other construction company.

Prince Waleed daily meets many dignitaries, who request him to fund various projects in their countries. I see no harm if Bilal Musharraf meets him.


----------



## Goodperson

Zyxius said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that there isn't going to be such a project taking place. I was directly involved in this project so I know of the details FIRST HAND.
> 
> The company to whom this project was given was called ePlanet Pakistan run by Navaid Yusuf. Their office was on the 1st floor of Park Towers in Clifton until roughly two years ago when they were closed down because they couldn't pay the bills.
> 
> Strange story behind this project.....they had come to terms with a company without verifying if they had the financial wherewithal to pull this off. They were fooled by Asad Jamal's ePlanet based in California which is actually a huge company whose subsidiary ePlanet Pakistan made a mockery of both its own name, and our system. ePlanet basically got the deal through some government hook ups and then turned around to people with money and said, "hey, we have this project and will manage it. If you invest, you get 50% of the profit and we take 50%". This formula works if the figures are more realistic, the company has a background and credibility in the field, and the project involved is realistic in the local environment. This project/company was lacking in all of these factors...it did not have any credibility in this field or background...the CEO was a former junior economist at a Bank in the Gulf and didn't know cement from steel or DHA from MBA. They were greedy and were demanding too much money because they were too confident of their powerful connections and the sweetness of their deal. The project being proposed bafflingly unrealistic:
> 
> A company with no back ground of relevant leadership was going to reclaim hundreds of acres of sea front land in Karachi against all political odds, and on top of that build a tower larger than had ever been built in Pakistan with technology, labor, machinery, materials and everything being imported from abroad since such a tall tower requires special concrete, steel, glass, and other materials. They expected people to hand them over US$ 200 million and let them just do their thing for 10 years and occasionally send them their profits in the mail. Its just absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> This company was also given 10 acres in DHA Karachi for which it was supposed to make payments on a very VERY concessional deal. They failed to make those payments and the plot was taken away from them. They then filed a case against the DHA and the legal process took over from there where it likely remains.
> 
> Coming back to this 1,947' tower. It will never be built...period! The company that was supposed to do it turned out to be a fraud and today it is no longer feasible with the prices of materials, oil and other critical factors that made this project profitable. Let us leave aside the issue of reclaiming sea-front land in Clifton where as we all know there are plenty of government and private entities that will take them to court to stop this project....even if by some miracle it did actually take off with a new financier.
> 
> Mega projects like this only take place in countries where one can reasonably be expected to take a 5-10 year view without being ridiculed by one's investors as being naive. This project is grossly naive and ambitious and ignores the realities of Pakistan.
> 
> What is most striking is that even after all of this fraud and destruction of confidence and goodwill in Pakistan, Mr Musharraf has allowed his son, Bilal Musharraf to go and work for this company as their Deputy Managing Director. Not only that, but government connections and our ambassador was used to arrange meetings with people like Prince Waleed so that this company can pitch yet more brilliant projects for Pakistan and elsewhere. I just don't understand why our President couldn't stay away from this company.



You seem to have insider information, hope you may have erred.


----------



## Zyxius

Goodperson said:


> You seem to have insider information, hope you may have erred.



You could say it doesn't get more "insiderer" than this. I've given you very detailed insider information...I dont know what else I could tell you.

There is talk that Aref Habib will be taking over this...and that he will be teaming with a large local builder. However, considering that Aref Habib is still reeling from the Pakistan Steel deal, I doubt he'll want to go for a beach reclamation project and take on all kinds of political forces that usually arise when you're talking about privatizing our shoreline.


----------



## Zyxius

opinion786 said:


> The building will be built insha-ALLAH as its a project of KPT. The previous company may have run away. But, it was not their project as they were only the constructors. The KPT will have it built with some other construction company.
> 
> Prince Waleed daily meets many dignitaries, who request him to fund various projects in their countries. I see no harm if Bilal Musharraf meets him.



I'm not suggesting any financial wrong doing by the President. I am saying that it is a horrible decision to associate with ePlanet which is defrauded people in Pakistan both in the public as well as private sector. Association with them is bad enough, allowing the President's son to become their Deputy Managing Director is even worse. And what is EVEN WORSE is that GoP connections were used to take ePlanet to Prince Waleed, among others I'm sure. And what is EVEN WORSE is that ePlanet will probably not bring a dollar of anything into Pakistan, except as another fraud deal. Its just bad to be around such people. Check Dawn's public notices regarding ePlanet if you don't believe me. DHA Karachi placed several public notices against ePlanet two years ago. Their chairman, Asad Jamal, could have paid the US$ 2 million dollar installment to DHA for the land he bought from them in a sweet heart deal from one of his credit cards but refused to do so and defrauded everyone involved instead.


----------



## solid snake

I have posted the above information at:

KARACHI | Port Tower Complex | 1947ft | VISION - Page 13 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Zyxius

solid snake said:


> I have posted the above information at:
> 
> KARACHI | Port Tower Complex | 1947ft | VISION - Page 13 - SkyscraperCity




I checked out that other forum and apparently that moderator was having a hissy fit about this. So although this doesn't prove much, it does prove the point about ePlanet being given the 10 acres in DHA. You can also call any real estate agency worth its salt in the DHA area (i.e.PakRealEstate.com - Directory of Real Estate and property in Pakistan
and they will likely use the word FRAUD to describe them and will confirm my report about their DHA project (which was revoked due to defaulting on payments) and the revoked ""tallest building in the world" project....which by the way is actually supposed to be the 10th tallest, not tallest. What they would not be able to tell you is that this company was kicked out of its office because they couldn't pay the bills...this is something the administration of Park towers can verify. They would also be able to confirm that this company did not pay its employees, the electric company, the telephone company, or anyone else for that matter. They finally closed shop and high tailed it out of here and I guess they are now operating from abroad....not sure of the latest status.

the below also demonstrates, by the way, one type of element that makes it virtually impossible to do such projects in Pakistan. They have some valid points, but also many invalid ones which they insist on enforcing.

Yahoo! Groups

Urban Resource Center, 
Cordially invites you to a discussion forum on

Clifton Beach and Sea View;
Proposed plans and their impacts 

Speaker 
Mr. Arif Hasan
Chairman Urban Resource Centre

Date: Wednesday, 16th August 2006

Time: 5:15 pm @ URC office

The battering of our beaches

Now, the ocean foreshore of Karachi is the heritage of all Pakistanis, including our future generations, held as a public trust by the government of the day. It is non-sustainable; once it is gone, it is gone. The citys population is increasing by 500,000 a year. We need all our beaches to cater for increased recreational needs.

Beaches are not a luxury. They are public spaces that provide a different set of rhythms for the renewal of public life. Beaches are democratic commons that bring people together to stroll, to paddle, swim, splash in the waves, watch the surf, and gaze into the sunset. Public access to the beach is integral to democracy and equality. Karachi is almost destitute of parks and playgrounds and open spaces. It has fewer acres of such spaces per 1,000 residents as compared to any major city in the developed world. There are also vast disparities in the access to parks and recreation. In middle and low-income areas citizens do not have, near enough, open spaces in their neighbourhoods  but they do have more than their fair share of toxic waste and pollutants. The middle and lower-income groups, to be able to breathe, throng to our public beaches on public holidays and weekends. 
By Ardeshir Cowasjee Daily Dawn February 19, 2006.

DHA'S PROPOSED WATERFRONT COMMERCIAL PROJECTS 
The DHA has initiated a $600 million water front development project to turn the existing beach into DHA's grand commercial projects avenue in the next eight to ten years the 14-kilometer Karachi beach from abandoned Casino to Golf Club.. 
The project has two components, one of which pertains to civic facilities, and DHA itself is expected to undertake it. The other one is to be developed with participation of local as well as foreign investors. This three-phased project consists of shopping mall with best entertainment facilities, a food court, a hype-market, in-line retail, covered/open car parking, gaming facilities, ground-plus six story buildings, commercial office towers, go-kart track facilities and service apartments. An agreement with M/s ePlanet, a financial venture capital group based in America, has also been finalised for developing an exclusive high-rise residential complex over 10.3 acres with towers up to 50 story.

The group is in the process of setting up special purpose vehicle for execution of the project and work is expected to commence at the site very soon. Moreover, 74 acres of land would be reclaimed for construction of high-rise buildings. An agreement has been formalised with M/s Emaar, a major Dubai-based land development consortium, to build eight residential towers of up to 50 story. Other than that, eight commercial towers housing the offices on 50-story, ground-plus six story for residential purpose, town houses comprising ground floors and two stories, a 5-star hotel and a most modern amphitheatre would also be constructed. Further, an agreement with M/s International Spectrum Development Corporation, an American-based consortium specialising in entertainment industry, has been finalised for the development of most modern and the state-of-art entertainment center. Join Date: Feb 2005 DHA Press Release
___________________________
Muhammad Younus
Director
Urban Resource Centre
A-2/2, 2nd Floor, Westland Trade Centre, 
Commercial Area, Shaheed-e-Millat Road,
Karachi Co-operative Housing 
Society Union, Block 7 & 8 Karachi Pakistan
Tel: +92 21 - 4559317 Fax: 4387692
Web site : Urban Resource Centre
E-mail: urc@...


----------



## solid snake

What you are saying about eplanet might be true but that dosen't mean the project is definitely dead. Someone else might step up and make it a reality. Until the first stone is laid and construction begins, you can't really say much abouy any project.


----------



## Majnun

Don't want this to happen.
First of all, I don't like skyscrapers in general.
And this could become a target for certain elements in the country.


----------



## American Pakistani

Oh God, when will the construction work of this XYZ tallest building started.
Will it start after the 2013 elections after Musharraf win's the election?

Waiting desperately.


----------



## chops3d

Zyxius said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that there isn't going to be such a project taking place. I was directly involved in this project so I know of the details FIRST HAND.
> 
> The company to whom this project was given was called ePlanet Pakistan run by Navaid Yusuf. Their office was on the 1st floor of Park Towers in Clifton until roughly two years ago when they were closed down because they couldn't pay the bills.
> 
> Strange story behind this project.....they had come to terms with a company without verifying if they had the financial wherewithal to pull this off. They were fooled by Asad Jamal's ePlanet based in California which is actually a huge company whose subsidiary ePlanet Pakistan made a mockery of both its own name, and our system. ePlanet basically got the deal through some government hook ups and then turned around to people with money and said, "hey, we have this project and will manage it. If you invest, you get 50&#37; of the profit and we take 50%". This formula works if the figures are more realistic, the company has a background and credibility in the field, and the project involved is realistic in the local environment. This project/company was lacking in all of these factors...it did not have any credibility in this field or background...the CEO was a former junior economist at a Bank in the Gulf and didn't know cement from steel or DHA from MBA. They were greedy and were demanding too much money because they were too confident of their powerful connections and the sweetness of their deal. The project being proposed bafflingly unrealistic:
> 
> A company with no back ground of relevant leadership was going to reclaim hundreds of acres of sea front land in Karachi against all political odds, and on top of that build a tower larger than had ever been built in Pakistan with technology, labor, machinery, materials and everything being imported from abroad since such a tall tower requires special concrete, steel, glass, and other materials. They expected people to hand them over US$ 200 million and let them just do their thing for 10 years and occasionally send them their profits in the mail. Its just absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> This company was also given 10 acres in DHA Karachi for which it was supposed to make payments on a very VERY concessional deal. They failed to make those payments and the plot was taken away from them. They then filed a case against the DHA and the legal process took over from there where it likely remains.
> 
> Coming back to this 1,947' tower. It will never be built...period! The company that was supposed to do it turned out to be a fraud and today it is no longer feasible with the prices of materials, oil and other critical factors that made this project profitable. Let us leave aside the issue of reclaiming sea-front land in Clifton where as we all know there are plenty of government and private entities that will take them to court to stop this project....even if by some miracle it did actually take off with a new financier.
> 
> Mega projects like this only take place in countries where one can reasonably be expected to take a 5-10 year view without being ridiculed by one's investors as being naive. This project is grossly naive and ambitious and ignores the realities of Pakistan.
> 
> What is most striking is that even after all of this fraud and destruction of confidence and goodwill in Pakistan, Mr Musharraf has allowed his son, Bilal Musharraf to go and work for this company as their Deputy Managing Director. Not only that, but government connections and our ambassador was used to arrange meetings with people like Prince Waleed so that this company can pitch yet more brilliant projects for Pakistan and elsewhere. I just don't understand why our President couldn't stay away from this company.


 
wow and the govt gave the tender to them without investigating which company they were giving tender to??, and also because the company promised them 50% profit share


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

American Pakistani said:


> Oh God, when will the construction work of this XYZ tallest building started.
> Will it start after the 2013 elections after Musharraf win's the election?
> 
> Waiting desperately.


 
Sorry friend, Could find any thing like that.

List of tallest buildings and structures in the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ignited Mind

5 saal ho gaye thread ko. Building kahan hai bhai?


----------



## Frankenstein

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Sorry friend, Could find any thing like that.
> 
> List of tallest buildings and structures in the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
The list you have shown don't show the buildings under construction

nways this project along with few others are dead due to our effin president


----------



## chops3d

Ignited Mind said:


> 5 saal ho gaye thread ko. Building kahan hai bhai?


 
ban gye bhai, puraane bhi ho gye, bulldoze bhi kerdiya


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Frankenstein said:


> The list you have shown don't show the buildings under construction
> 
> nways this project along with few others are dead due to our effin president


 
Yea, you would have got it if scrolled down to base.


----------



## flameboard

well there's his track record for you


----------



## American Pakistani

Ignited Mind said:


> 5 saal ho gaye thread ko. Building kahan hai bhai?


 
Bhai Musharraf gaya, samajhlo development gai. It was all due to Musharraf, alot lot of development work was in progress & new proposals were in place, his dream was to make Pakistan developed country & he was in pursuit of his dreams. Pakistan was predicted as developed country just like any European country till 2026 but than the people of Pakistan voted world biggest corruption figure who is now president of Pakistan, all funds for development, education, health etc all kind of aid/donations goes directly to the swiss bank accounts of zardari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

Anyway, that is not an urgent requirement for Pakistan. There are many important things to ponder about infrastructure. Let the Arabs continuing the race...


----------



## Xracer

Here My Friend Have patience.Tallest Skyscraper In South Asia if Competed in before 2016.
(Future Aspects)
The tower would provide world class office space with residential, conference, performance, retail, restaurant, and support facilities.
President General Pervez Musharraf performed ground-breaking of Rs 20 billion(&#8364; 280 million) Port Tower project in June, considered to be amongst 10-tallest buildings of the world.
"Our preparations are in full swing and it is hoped that the President will perform the ground-breaking of the tower in June," an official in the ministry of ports and shipping told Business Recorder.
He said it would be a landmark project in Karachi with world class recreational facilities and the 1,947 feet (593 m) high Port Tower with commercial-cum-recreational centre will rise at the skyline on the Clifton beach, he added.
The official said the main features of the venture would be a commercial complex, residential estate, recreational facilities and a viewing gallery offering a panoramic view of the coastline and the city.
The monument would be completed in a period of six years.
The complex would have speedy lifts for the visitors to have a bird's-eye view of the city from a revolving restaurant at its top.
The total 90-acre (360,000 m2) land required for the project would be made available through reclamation of the sea, the official said.
It is learnt that the Karachi Port Trust would contribute Rs 3.16 billion(&#8364; 44.2 million) in the shape of 30-acre (120,000 m2) land for the tower and the Expo Centre, 30.5-acre (123,000 m2) land for low-rise residential complex, 21.5 acres (87,000 m2) for high-rise complex and 15.8 acres (64,000 m2) for shopping area and hotel.
The low-rise residential complex would comprise 75 units of 4,500 sq ft (420 m2) each, while the high-rise complex would have A and B categories of apartments.
The authorities believe the mega project would generate huge employment opportunities, as some 40,000 workers, along with 137 industries would remain associated with the project for six years

Port Tower Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Frankenstein

Invincible INDIAN said:


> Yea, you would have got it if scrolled down to base.


 
Port Tower Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe there is a hope for this project


----------



## aks18

Frankenstein said:


> Port Tower Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maybe there is a hope for this project


 


Port tower complex project was part of Karachi Water Front project there was also a project named Enclave towers in this water front project .. this project was huge huge project .


----------



## Zeeshan360

It will no more be tallest building in South Asia now .
If the construction would have been fast it could have been tallest .

India towers in Mumbai will be 2nd tallest buliding in world after Burj Al Khalifa


----------



## Kompromat

Where is the tower - did musharraf take it with him to London.  _Jhoot pay jhoot_


----------



## American Pakistani

Aeronaut said:


> Where is the tower - did musharraf take it with him to London.  _Jhoot pay jhoot_


 
It was not a sand tower which could be created in one night. Nearly 9k posts under your belt & you don't know how does this all work. There is alot of work & planning need to be done before any big mega projects get started. Also new govt came shortly after, so this proposal maybe cancelled by zardari regime.


----------



## Hulk

I think he is preparing for an election. Looks like election manifesto.


----------



## Dance

Aeronaut said:


> Where is the tower - did musharraf take it with him to London.  _Jhoot pay jhoot_


 
Nope. 

Zardari happened and a lot of investors took out the money for this project and other projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

it means no port towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Basic infrastructure wins any day over some tall building! We should stop acting like some oil rich arab country or 1st world European country. First build a basic infrastructure, sort out your electricity deficit. Then come to fancier showing off stuff like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

Well Done Pakistan, when will it finish?

Plus with Chinese engineers, this can happen.


----------



## Indi@n

Mo12 said:


> Well Done Pakistan, when will it* finish?*
> 
> Plus with Chinese engineers, this can happen.


 
the question should be when it will start?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanraza81

Now there's no mushi...so what's latest abt this project...tallest building?


----------



## ahsanraza81

Burj Khalifa (Dubai) is the world's tallest building


----------



## nomi007

na Musharraf raha na tallest building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

anything started on the site or not


----------



## sammi

Any pics of the project?

Didn't someone say there was also going to be the largest food vendor in Karachi as well? What happened to that?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

awsummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ahsanraza81

Saudi Arabia : Mecca Royal Clock Tower will become 2nd tallest building 

An under-construction hotel complex in Saudi Arabia will feature the world's second-tallest building, topped by a clock six times bigger than London's Big Ben, the hotel's general manager said today.

The Mecca Royal Clock Tower will be made up of 662 metres (2,171 feet) of concrete structure and a 155-metre (508-foot) crescent-topped metal spire, Mohammed al-Arkubi said at a press conference in Dubai.

Combined, the two parts of the tower in the Muslim holy city of Mecca would be only roughly 11 metres (36 feet) shorter than Dubai's Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest tower at 828 metres (2,717 feet).

Even the concrete section of the Mecca Royal Clock Tower would be taller than the current second-tallest building in the world, the 508-meter (1,676-foot) Taipei 101 in Taiwan.


----------



## ahsanraza81

http://www.tabraiz.net/rambling/karachi_near_future_maga_projects/karachi_near_future.htm

http://pak-istan.blogspot.com/2009/08/projects-under-construction.html


----------



## khurasaan1

Okay great ...needa buid it soon....Alhamdolillah....but becareful from stormz or earthquakes....


----------



## Dance

sammi said:


> Didn't someone say there was also going to be the largest food vendor in Karachi as well? What happened to that?


 
This has already been opened last month 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...-entertainment-resort-opening-next-month.html


----------



## aks18

ahsanraza81 said:


> Saudi Arabia : Mecca Royal Clock Tower will become 2nd tallest building
> 
> An under-construction hotel complex in Saudi Arabia will feature the world's second-tallest building, topped by a clock six times bigger than London's Big Ben, the hotel's general manager said today.
> 
> The Mecca Royal Clock Tower will be made up of 662 metres (2,171 feet) of concrete structure and a 155-metre (508-foot) crescent-topped metal spire, Mohammed al-Arkubi said at a press conference in Dubai.
> 
> Combined, the two parts of the tower in the Muslim holy city of Mecca would be only roughly 11 metres (36 feet) shorter than Dubai's Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest tower at 828 metres (2,717 feet).
> 
> Even the concrete section of the Mecca Royal Clock Tower would be taller than the current second-tallest building in the world, the 508-meter (1,676-foot) Taipei 101 in Taiwan.




Its is completed now and is operational now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Zeeshan360 said:


> It will no more be tallest building in South Asia now .
> If the construction would have been fast it could have been tallest .
> 
> India towers in Mumbai will be 2nd tallest buliding in world after Burj Al Khalifa


 

soory ,,, how indian tower is going to be 2nd tallest ? when 2nd tallest tower is already in saudia just 11 meters shorter than Burj Al Khalifa ? when you guys will finish your construction Saudiz will be having one mile tower erected on the face of earth in jeddah .


----------



## aks18

When you Will Be finish with your indian tower your 2nd tallest building dream will remain dream till than kuwait , qatar , dubai and ksa will be having tallest structures in world which may push you away from top 10


----------



## Zeeshan360

Wasnt knowing abt Saudi's project .

But anyways tallest building in South Asia


----------



## Zeeshan360

1 mile tower . WTF :O

Cant believe it .OMG


----------



## Water Car Engineer

aks18 said:


> soory ,,, how indian tower is going to be 2nd tallest ? when 2nd tallest tower is already in saudia just 11 meters shorter than Burj Al Khalifa ? when you guys will finish your construction Saudiz will be having one mile tower erected on the face of earth in jeddah .


 
OMG, that thing is such a monster!!


----------



## TopCat

So much waste of resources!!! When land is cheap, why somebody needs to build tallest tower? It make sense for New York to go vertical as there were shortage of land but for Jeddah, its insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

Liquid said:


> OMG, that thing is such a monster!!


 
a monster indeed.


----------



## kingkobra

iajdani said:


> So much waste of resources!!! When land is cheap, why somebody needs to build tallest tower? It make sense for New York to go vertical as there were shortage of land but for Jeddah, its insane.


 
28 billion dollar is cost of that project and i think they will get huge profit from this huge monster..


----------



## RescueRanger

Bamxa said:


> Basic infrastructure wins any day over some tall building! We should stop acting like some oil rich arab country or 1st world European country. First build a basic infrastructure, sort out your electricity deficit. Then come to fancier showing off stuff like this.


Agreed 100%


----------



## rcrmj

kingkobra said:


> a monster indeed.


 
this is very old pic, the Chicago Spire was offically cancelled`and it missed the Shanghai Tower which is currently under construction, they finished the fundation, it is going to be over 650m tall.

New Shanghai Tower | Jankenpon


----------



## Roybot

aks18 said:


> soory ,,, how indian tower is going to be 2nd tallest ? when 2nd tallest tower is already in saudia just 11 meters shorter than Burj Al Khalifa ? when you guys will finish your construction Saudiz will be having one mile tower erected on the face of earth in jeddah .



India tower will be finished earlier than all the other proposed supertalls. So at 720m, officially it will be second tallest building for couple of years






And not to forget the worlds tallest residential building(117 floors) also being constructed in Mumbai


----------



## rcrmj

roy_gourav said:


> India tower will be finished earlier than all the other proposed supertalls. So at 720m, officially it will be second tallest building for couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not to forget the worlds tallest residential building(117 floors) also being constructed in Mumbai


 
lol with 200m spire tip``whats the point?


----------



## Roybot

rcrmj said:


> lol with 200m spire tip``whats the point?


 
Burj Khalifa has a 200 m spire as well, don't see anyone complaining about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

roy_gourav said:


> Burj Khalifa has a 200 m spire as well, don't see anyone complaining about that.


 
indeed burj Khalifa's top roof is 621m, and the structure height is 828m, so the spire is around 207m, however it has 46 maintenance levels in the spire which occupies from 621m to 750m..

and when you look at the Indian tower, the spire is roughly 1/4 of the 720m building which comes around 180m, and its just a concrete skeleton nothing more than that`


----------



## Roybot

rcrmj said:


> indeed burj Khalifa's top roof is 621m, and the structure height is 828m, so the spire is around 207m, however it has 46 maintenance levels in the spire which occupies from 621m to 750m..



Roof height is 550m(out of 720 m), so the spire is 170m. Same proportion as Burj Khalifa.(207/828=exactly 1/4th).



> *and when you look at the Indian tower, the spire is roughly 1/4 of the 720m building which comes around 180m, and its just a concrete skeleton nothing more than that`*


 

And you can tell all that just by looking at a render? Bet you knew about the features of the spire in Burj Khalifa as well just by looking at its renders 


Stop being so biased.


----------



## kingkobra

rcrmj said:


> indeed burj Khalifa's top roof is 621m, and the structure height is 828m, so the spire is around 207m, however it has 46 maintenance levels in the spire which occupies from 621m to 750m..
> 
> and when you look at the Indian tower, the spire is roughly 1/4 of the 720m building which comes around 180m, and its just a concrete skeleton nothing more than that`


 
how do you know there are no so called maintenance levels in india tower??


----------



## rcrmj

roy_gourav said:


> And you can tell all that just by looking at a render? Bet you knew about the features of the spire in Burj Khalifa as well just by looking at its renders
> 
> 
> Stop being so biased.


 
what are you talking about, please skyscraperpage.com and skyscraperlife.com, to have a look, there are the best ones out there at the moment


----------



## rcrmj

kingkobra said:


> how do you know there are no so called maintenance levels in india tower??


 
the spire is consist of three concretes thats it, no compartments whatsoever for the 180m tip`


----------



## Roybot

rcrmj said:


> what are you talking about, please skyscraperpage.com and skyscraperlife.com, to have a look, there are the best ones out there at the moment



I have. Besides your point of the spire being 1/4th of the total height, is same for Burj Khalifa as well as India tower.



rcrmj said:


> the spire is consist of three concretes thats it, no compartments whatsoever for the 180m tip`



You can't tell anything from a render! Show me the compartments in this render please!







Also you really think they are just going to pile up concrete in the shape of the spire to make it?


----------



## rcrmj

roy_gourav said:


> I have. Besides your point of the spire being 1/4th of the total height, is same for Burj Khalifa as well as India tower.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell anything from a render! Show me the compartments in this render please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you really think they are just going to pile up concrete in the shape of the spire to make it?


 
it is writen on the description, 46 maintenance compartments in the spire section of Kurj Khalifa`and the top roof height is 630m`and in terms of category, there is structrual height, top roof height, and spire height``and the spire heigh is mostly used to determine the height of a building. 

and the reason India tower has 180m concrete tip is still unknow``whether it has any functional value to the building or something else`


----------



## Roybot

rcrmj said:


> it is writen on the description, 46 maintenance compartments in the spire section of Kurj Khalifa`and the top roof height is 630m`and in terms of category, there is structrual height, top roof height, and spire height``and the spire heigh is mostly used to determine the height of a building.



I know its written! But would you be able to tell that the spire in Burj Khalifa has/ doesn't have maintenance chambers just by looking at the render, like you did in the case of India tower?



> and the reason India tower has 180m concrete tip is still unknow``whether it has any functional value to the building or something else`



No architect is stupid enough to have a giant as 200 m concrete spire with no functionality. So lets not start doubting on the basis of not much else but bias. Hope this helps


----------



## ahsanraza81

*When nature gets furious...nothing on earth can stand against it...

remember power of nature's elements...air, water, fire & not to forget eathquakes...structures would fall as if they never existed.*


----------



## Roybot

ahsanraza81 said:


> *When nature gets furious...nothing on earth can stand against it...
> 
> remember power of nature's elements...air, water, fire & not to forget eathquakes...structures would fall as if they never existed.*



Thats why you build according to seismic zone you are located in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porus

Bamxa said:


> Basic infrastructure wins any day over some tall building! We should stop acting like some oil rich arab country or 1st world European country. First build a basic infrastructure, sort out your electricity deficit. Then come to fancier showing off stuff like this.


 



The Europeans are not into these ugly high heaps of concrete and glass. They love their old Romanesque, Gothic and Baroque architecture and those who have been to the sparsely populated Western and Southern European cities and towns admire their aesthetic sense. Who will prefer to live in Hongkong, Dubai or Shanghai than Vienna, Florence or Munich.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

roy_gourav said:


> India tower will be finished earlier than all the other proposed supertalls. So at 720m, officially it will be second tallest building for couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not to forget the worlds tallest residential building(117 floors) also being constructed in Mumbai


 

the project is halted construction is stopped on the orders of Court ,if it was going to be the 2nd tallest structure than there must be huge discussion going on about this indian tower all over internet ..


soory too say rite now UAE is going to have world's tallest residential building with Pentominium name 516 m height and 122 floors and second tallest residential building will also be in UAE DAMAC Heights 420 m Will become second tallest residential building in the world after Pentominium. 







Pentominium dubai






Damac Heights Dubai.


----------



## Roybot

aks18 said:


> *the project is halted construction is stopped on the orders of Court ,if it was going to be the 2nd tallest structure than there must be huge discussion going on about this indian tower all over internet ..
> *
> 
> soory too say rite now UAE is going to have world's tallest residential building with Pentominium name 516 m height and 122 floors and second tallest residential building will also be in UAE DAMAC Heights 420 m Will become second tallest residential building in the world after Pentominium.


 
Construction is back on. There is a lot of discussion going on the internet. You just need to look. Lot of construction photos here for both the skyscrapers.

MARINE LINES | India Tower/DB Tower | 720 m | 125 fl | U/C - Page 59 - SkyscraperCity


LOWER PAREL | World One | 442 m | 117 fl | Site Prep - Page 17 - SkyscraperCity

CTBUH Tall Buildings Database (Check out which building is at the top of the "100 tallest buildings under construction list" in the drop down box).


----------



## Mumbai Man

There is a huge construction all over Mumbai, and construction for India tower is in full swing along with as many as 75+ supertalls being constructed,


----------



## Mumbai Man

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/115520-mumbais-supertalls-under-construction.html

this thread contains underconstruction pics of supertalls in mumbai

these are only few of many projects in mumbai, before i could post more pics, Mods closed this thread...


----------



## Machoman

No use waste of money and time, spend money on something else.......infrastructure........


----------



## Mabs

roy_gourav said:


> Thats why you build according to seismic zone you are located in.


 
Even though ahsan said it in a very dramatic way, he does have a valid point pal. No matter what you do, you can not compete with the forces of the nature. The latest Nuclear disaster in Japan is just another example of it. We can plan to the extend of the knowledge and resources we have at our disposal but only time cal tell if that'll be enough.


----------



## nForce

Machoman said:


> No use waste of money and time, spend money on something else.......infrastructure........


 
this is a part of development of infrastructure.It will create lot of job opportunities


----------



## nForce

Mabs said:


> Even though ahsan said it in a very dramatic way, he does have a valid point pal. No matter what you do, you can not compete with the forces of the nature. The latest Nuclear disaster in Japan is just another example of it. We can plan to the extend of the knowledge and resources we have at our disposal but only time cal tell if that'll be enough.


 
Yeah,nature will have its way,and anything that goes up,must come down.But,hey,that does not mean we will stop going up.


----------



## Kompromat

This is a five year old thread which some are using to prove their stupidity.

Mods. Shut it down.


----------

